# Panther Chameleon's...Good pets? Any Advice?



## Frogglett (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello 
I am looking into getting a panther chameleon and was looking for advice. I am a complete novice where reptile keeping is concerned and want to make sure that I have all the knowledge and advice to take care of it properly. Of course I will be doing plenty of research myself but first hand advice and tips are greatly appreciated. The first thing that I want to know is whether they are a good pet? Other things I would like to know are lifespan, best conditions in vivarium, prefered plants and food. I would like to know as much as I can before I go ahead with it 

Thankyou 
Frog


----------



## simon1983 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi there, not to put you off to much, by chameleons are.not fantastic starter pets for you, I'm not saying don't get one, it's just they ate difficult, all chameleons can be snappy, they are not going to be like a bearded dragon, that will come sit in your lap and be handfed.

Anyway if you do decided to get one, then as long as you house isn't freezing, I would recommend a mesh cage, about 2x2x4 foot high, ventilation is all important these guys, use a basking light at the top of the cage, you want the basking spot to about 88degrees, you will need a 5% uvb light, this will help your chameleon immensely, also you will want to buy/make a water drip system, these are easily done, just Google it there is plenty of ways to do this, panther chameleons don't recognise standing water, so water needs to be dripped into the tank.

You will need, lots of branches, for them to be able to make full use of there enclosure, also I would highly recommend. Using some real live plants in there, especially umbrella plants, the giant leaves are great for catching water, and they really help get the humidity up, which needs to be around 60-70%.

Also one last tip, don't use any stick on thermometers, hygrometers etc, they are useless, always go digital, much more accurate, and easier to read.

Sorry this all looks so jumbled, but I am a little drunk, and I just typed this on my mobile, were I can only see half the screen lol


----------



## KivanaKritter (Mar 26, 2014)

*hello*

Umm they are a good to look at pet but not really one to be handled a lot like a leopard gecko or a bearded dragon. 

they really are beautiful animals though  try doing more and more research and even watch youtube videos about them till you really know if this is what you want but I would say they are a more advanced reptile owners choice. 

ever thought about a crested or leopard gecko? they are great pets.


----------



## SDC (Oct 24, 2013)

We have one as our first reptile which a relative bought for my girlfriend as a birthday present.
I think some people overstate how hard they are to keep but you do need to get prepared in advance. Do as much research as possible before deciding and then get everything you need up and running before even looking for one to buy.
They are not cuddly pets but will stand a minimal amount of handling on their terms.
You will need 2 cages. The first, smaller one for just a few months whilst it is growing, then a larger one for it's adult home. 4 foot high by 2 foot by 2 foot really is a minimum size for an adult not the best size. Ours is in a 4x4x2 and it doesn't seem adequate to me.
UV light is very important along with calcium and other supplements. Don't skimp on the lights, get the best quality you can. Just as important is shade.
The same goes for heat and cool 
They need a cycle of humidity and the water dripper mentioned in a post above is essential.
The live food is probably the biggest issue. Ours will not eat the same thing day in and day out so you will need a variety of crickets, locusts, roaches, flies and grubs which can get costly. Then you need to gutload them and dust them with specialist supplements.

Once you get all that sorted it's just routine and you can really enjoy the fascinating behaviour of a truly beautiful creature.


----------

